# Psilocybin Mushroom Trip



## BillHicksFan (May 23, 2011)

I'm just coming off the end on one as I write this and the experience was positively amazing. I haven't tripped for 14 years and this was different to my previous mushroom trip in which I took _way_ too much due to a lack of information available to me at the time. It was also different to every LSD trip I've ever had.

I have some left over and I plan to create what I would consider to be the perfect environment for such an experience. 

How many shroom fans are here at IM and what are your reasons for taking them?

Who wants to try them but haven't yet had the opportunity?








​


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2011)

I am so envious right now, I fucking hate you.


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2011)

Tried most things, but not shrooms. 

I've heard very good things about Truffles? Have you ever tried them? Was in the 'Dam recently, but it wasn't the right situation to take them for the first time. 

They grow naturally here, loads of my mates to picking in the Autumn time. Might have to join them this year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2011)

Shrooms>all


----------



## MDR (May 23, 2011)

Haven't taken mushrooms in many years, but they grew in the wild close to where I grew up.  I learned how to find them, and went shrooming a few times every year.  I always enjoyed hallucinogenics quite a bit.  I find it interesting how every trip is a bit different.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2011)

How's this looking about now?






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm just coming off the end on one as I write this and the experience was positively amazing. I haven't tripped for 14 years and this was different to my previous mushroom trip in which I took _way_ too much due to a lack of information available to me at the time. It was also different to every LSD trip I've ever had.
> 
> I have some left over and I plan to create what I would consider to be the perfect environment for such an experience.
> 
> ...



Perfect your den and enjoy!

I've only shroomed once in my lifetime, and that was a long, long time ago..

If I was too be in the right company, I would definately consider trippin' again!


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2011)

Nothing ever compares to the time I did mescaline in 2002, I can force my brain to trip since that day with no chemical enhancement necessary...REALLY BOOSTED MY CREATIVITY by a factor of at least 7.  I'd done it a few times before but I must have had just the right dose or was in a perfect mental state it set something off just right for me.  I think it was because my system was relatively clean and I was in great shape at that time.  All of my poetry and writing from before that seemed like garbage so I snipped out a couple worthy ones and tossed the rest and started over and it just gets better the more I learn how to manage these self-induced trips....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 23, 2011)

I just ate a couple of handfulls when I was camping this weekend. It was one hell of an amazing night.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 23, 2011)

Glad to see intelligent people chiming in on this thread. Although my experience tonight was still a spiritual experience for me, I just happened to be in the company of people who were not deep thinkers to any stretch of the imagination.

However I plan my next experience to be a lot different as I'll be at one with nature down by the river at a few hours before sunset, away from all man made structures, void of all materialistic items and I'll be in the company of some deep thinking individuals. One friend is extremely superstitous and religious however his beliefs are far from fundamental or mainstream. Much of what he says is backed up by science and facts which makes speaking to him both interesting and challenging. 

Another friend takes the scientific approach to answering the deep questions however nobody can deny that science can only measure and calculate the observable Universe that we happen to be an intimate part of. We seem to have broken down reality to the quantum level and have reached a point where logic and predictability no longer apply. Quantum physics is a relatively new discovery therefore it may simply be a case of needing more time along with some ingenious to find why its completely illogical. The fact that we can change the behaviour of matter simply by observing it opens up a whole new way of understanding the nature of reality.

This stuff has been racking my brain for many years therefore I'm stepping it up a notch with shrooms as they are well known for their mind expanding properties.

Has anybody experienced any life changing moments due the use of hallucinogens? 
You believe that you've been touched or spoken to by God during an experience ? 
Believe they have managed to expand their consciousness to a significant degree?
Cured depression?
Feelings of being healed physically, spiritually and emotionally?
Have aquired knowledge from an altered state of consciousness that  otherwise would not have been possible?


Nomatter how religious, superstitous, illogical or scientific based, I genuinely would like to hear about it. 

The history regarding the benefits of psilocybin for elevating human conciousness stems back deep into our history and there are many theories as to what part it played in shaping or propelling the human race.
When it comes to explaining the _true_ nature of reality there are far too many theories to list from both religious and scientific based perpectives.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2011)

I never felt anything other than the trippy aspects, but some of those trippy aspects were definitely heightened senses. Never had a spiritual thing, though.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2011)

First time I did LSD I suddenly understood chaos theory, molecular biology, quantum physics, string theory the next day I went to the book store and scanned through a few books on each and I understood it perfectly.  After I did mescaline I understood that surreality/imagination and reality are the same just that reality is consensually perceived and you have to convince people of the imaginative reality...I think thats where the break through in my mind came and I started seeking the crossovers of my imagination into the cognitive reality.....


Oh I also didn't have migraines for a few years after I did LSD...now they are back again...I wonder if I could get a prescription


----------



## lucasta (May 23, 2011)

Ive always wanted to trip but never had the opportunity. Maybe one day


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2011)

IU junior Phi Psi member dies at Smallwood Plaza | Campus | Indiana Daily Student

I took them once my freshman year of college and felt extremely stoned but didn't actually hallucinate.  

Then a kid from my high school killed himself by committing suicide during a bad trip.  Apparently he freaked out while alone and slit his wrists.


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2011)

Never used mushrooms but would like to. Was considering forraging for them down here in Florida since they do grow wild. been researching it and it seems cow or horse pastures are where its at. Seems too many species that are poisonous look very similar so thats what turned me off to it.

LSD was one of the most pleasant experiences i have ever had. It was so beautiful and peaceful. I remember walking home at night under a perfectly clear sky and just so at peace with myself. I remember distinctly feeling that i was one with the universe. I have never felt that way before or since. I happened upon a large willow tree that was illuminated by a streetlamp and immediately began to imagine myself as some sort of elf in a forest. I heard a flute playing in the distance (or so i thought) and the image in my head of the elf in the forest was intensified. 

As soon as i got home, i turned on MTV and the world premier of madonna's "Bedtime story" came on. 






YouTube Video











I dont think i was peaking though....I believe i peaked on the walk home. 

i stared at the video without blinking with my mouth open. Someone came to my door and i was so awe struck at how their face turned purple. Purple! 

Its like, as they were talking, i was able to read their emotion from the color of their skin. As she stopped talking, she turned pale and i had to hold back my laughter.

Very pleasant and beautiful experience.

The worst hallucinogenic experience has been with cannabis and JWH-018. JWH being absolute hell. I saw my dead fathers image on TV and i was convinced i had died and he was somehow guiding me over to the other side. My heartrate was probably close to 180 and i couldnt stop pacing and wringing my hands. I had to keep my arms above my head because i thought if i dropped them, i was going to go into cardiac arrest. Absolute hell. Auditory hallucinations were intense. I could hear people criticizing me and yelling at me. Seriously thought i had died. I was incoherent. The room turned into a box of regrets and shame. To this day i get this weird tick where for a second, i feel like my heart is about to explode and im going to die.

PCP was pleasant in the sense that i never "tripped" out. I just had the physical sensation that i was walking in mud or my legs were rubberized. On one occasion, I got lost in NYC and ended up somewhere in coney island after taking the train. I had a sneaker missing and i had no memory of what happened or what i had done.

DXM was pleasant. visual hallucinations, colors were intense. Felt like i went inward as opposed to outward with LSD.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> IU junior Phi Psi member dies at Smallwood Plaza | Campus | Indiana Daily Student
> 
> I took them once my freshman year of college and felt extremely stoned but didn't actually hallucinate.
> 
> Then a kid from my high school killed himself by committing suicide during a bad trip.  Apparently he freaked out while alone and slit his wrists.



Some people should steer well clear of them.  I saw a guy take a small dose of acid, this dude was already a little off, he had a Napoleon complex and liked to pick fights and act aggressive to make up for his small stature.  Always jumpy and edgy, unpredictable behavior while sober.  I told the guy who was passing out the drops from his Fresh Breath dropper not to give this cat any cause I just saw bad things happening, but he gave him a tiny taste.  Next thing I know this dude has grabbed the knife they were using to cut the birthday cake (it was a birthday party) and is swinging it around, people are telling him to put the knife down and chill out he gets angrier.  I finally get him to trade me the knife for a beer, knowing that a swig of cold beer or water can shift a person out of a bad trip.  As soon as I get done relocating the knife I come outside and idiot is up in a tree screaming challenges to everyone below that they can't take him.  I had enough by then and told my friends to get him down and get some weed or valium in him pronto before he kills himself or someone else.  They finally got him down and sat him on the couch with cartoons and a few bong rips.  I was outside making out with some girl who had just graduated high school(I was 19 just back home for a vacay from the Navy).  I ended up leaving but my friends told me he ended up crying half the time about his father not loving him or some shit....  People just have to know how to judge when someone is not mentally capable of tripping, thats why they should legalize it but only under the guidance of a psychologist or some kind of spiritual shaman....


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2011)

only got ahold of good shrooms once. It was fun. Idk about spiritual. LSD on the other hand was one hell of a spiritual awakening.


----------



## caaraa (May 23, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 23, 2011)

maniclion said:


> First time I did LSD I suddenly understood chaos theory, molecular biology, quantum physics, string theory the next day I went to the book store and scanned through a few books on each and I understood it perfectly.  After I did mescaline I understood that surreality/imagination and reality are the same just that reality is consensually perceived and you have to convince people of the imaginative reality...I think thats where the break through in my mind came and I started seeking the crossovers of my imagination into the cognitive reality.....
> 
> 
> Oh I also didn't have migraines for a few years after I did LSD...now they are back again...I wonder if I could get a prescription



lol don't get me wrong, I haven't experienced these things myself however I've read that quite a lot do on a regular basis. I'm just sorting out fact from fantasy and trying to determine whether or not religious views and superstitions come into play with these claims.

I should clarify that I used the word "spiritual" in a kind of poetic way for describing the deep sense of connection that you experience with your surroundings. I couldn't think of another word that could describe it accurately. 

There has been documented cases in which scientists have been stuck on theories for some time. Due to a lack of success finding a solution they had taken LSD and as a result of their altered state of mind were able to solved the problem within the life of the trip.

As for your migraine headache, they have just recently made medicinal LSD legal as a trial for treating pressure headaches among other things.
Looks as though you can get your script after all. 






YouTube Video


----------



## evanps (May 23, 2011)

It's been a long while since I've used any hallucinogens. fuckin love me some shrooms, better than acid in my mind...... I've laid off because of job/grad school and other such shit... and I'm going to say that its the worst fucking decision I've ever made.... I used to write fiction/poetry/music... its been almost a yr since I've put anything good on paper. Responsible use of weed/shrooms/acid/what have you is without a doubt one of the greatest things man can do. I really believe ole Huxley had it right when he alluded to the "antipedes of the mind". It opens up so many things in the brain that many leave untapped.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> Never used mushrooms but would like to. Was considering forraging for them down here in Florida since they do grow wild. been researching it and it seems cow or horse pastures are where its at. Seems too many species that are poisonous look very similar so thats what turned me off to it.
> 
> LSD was one of the most pleasant experiences i have ever had. It was so beautiful and peaceful. I remember walking home at night under a perfectly clear sky and just so at peace with myself. *I remember distinctly feeling that i was one with the universe. I have never felt that way before or since. *I happened upon a large willow tree that was illuminated by a streetlamp and immediately began to imagine myself as some sort of elf in a forest. I heard a flute playing in the distance (or so i thought) and the image in my head of the elf in the forest was intensified.
> 
> ...




Excellent post. Your LSD experience sounds like everything played out perfectly. If only everybody could experience that at least once in their lives I think it would open people's minds into realising that their small reality isn't all there is to this world. 

If what I have highlighted in your post isn't classed as true spirituality then I don't know what else you could call it. To feel at one with the Universe is exactly what we are and nothing less. Being able to experience that with such intensity is truly gift in my opinion. Our minds are so powerful that they can give us the illusion that we are seperate from this Universe and everything in it.


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2011)

shrooms always jack up my stomach but they are fun, stomach always hurts from laughing to much.  I don't like the "waves" that happen on shrooms, I can control my high on LSD.


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2011)

> Excellent post. Your LSD experience sounds like everything played out perfectly. If only everybody could experience that at least once in their lives I think it would open people's minds into realising that their small reality isn't all there is to this world.
> 
> If what I have highlighted in your post isn't classed as true spirituality then I don't know what else you could call it. To feel at one with the Universe is exactly what we are and nothing less. Being able to experience that with such intensity is truly gift in my opinion. Our minds are so powerful that they can give us the illusion that we are seperate from this Universe and everything in it.


 
Yeah, it was enlightening. I didnt come up with bizarre theories on life nor did i get too deep into myself. It was just a beautiful serenity with knowing that i had a place in this universe and whatever happened to me, be it death or whatever, that i was ok with that....Because everything is everything. And i was just grateful to be a part of it all. 

It was cool to know that i was nothing more than the elements around me. Realizing that i was made up of the same elements as everything else made me feel "One" with it all. Everyone should experiment. There is no doubt. 

Would LOVE to get my hands on DMT and experience what Joe Rogan was describing in that video. 




YouTube Video


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 23, 2011)

You have to have a stable mentality when doing any hallucinogen.  If you're upset/stressed/depressed you'll most likely have a bad trip.  I've tried salvia, mushrooms, and LSD.  Mushrooms definitely do come in waves and can be hard for some people to control. I can't say I've had a religious experience on them but I have came away with a new postive perspective on life.  LSD is a lot more stable of a high but still really fun.  Salvia had me thinking I was a unicorn running in the clouds once lol.  Next on my list of things to try is DMT.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 23, 2011)

Been pickin for a week now.  I'm able to get enough to last myself and about 10 of my friends all year long.  I actually have a few ounces left from last spring.  Took a trip a few weeks ago out my friends camp and it ended up raining. We had to move the party from the fire to inside the camp and it was a bummer at first but it all worked out.  The mushrooms in this area are absolutely insane. Wish some of you assholes lived in my area so you could experience it.


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> Tried most things, but not shrooms.
> 
> I've heard very good things about Truffles? Have you ever tried them? Was in the 'Dam recently, but it wasn't the right situation to take them for the first time.
> 
> They grow naturally here, loads of my mates to picking in the Autumn time. Might have to join them this year.



In my opinion, shrooms are the best drug we have. Shrooms produce no hangover. They have no addictive qualities. Studies report they have mood enhancing properties for months after ingestion. They have the power to shatter your reality and allow you to see things from fresh perspectives. They are great to do in groups or alone. There is no data to suggest any negative impact on your body.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 24, 2011)

They give me the shits the next day. They also wear me out. Maybe it's all the laughing but I feel wiped out the morning after tripping.  Other than that I've never had any negative sides.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have to have a stable mentality when doing any hallucinogen. If you're upset/stressed/depressed you'll most likely have a bad trip.  .


 
Definately this. I would stay away from the public, or the hussle of city life . . out in the country or down on the beach. Some close friends or by yourself. 

Shit, havent shroomed for over a decade


----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2011)

Shrooms are awesome in the right environment. I couldn't even count how many times I've shroomed. I once put them in my cheering before school ind grade11 by second class I was fucked and laughing at everything. Luckily it was English and we had to go in groups and practice seems from some shakespear play. I played the dead guy and laid face down in the hall for 45 minutes til the class was over. I then went outside smoked about five cigarettes and went to a buddies for the rest of the day. It was a trip not good or bad just a trip lol.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Definately this. I would stay away from the public, or the hussle of city life . . out in the country or down on the beach. Some close friends or by yourself.



x2 My friend ate too many last night, mistook somebody's wife for his own girlfriend and tried to kiss her in front of the husband. Hubby didn't want to take on two jerked guys so we were promptly asked to leave and I was forced to drive home during the peak of the trip. 

It got very messy, we got lost but I eventually picked the brightest rainbow and followed it home.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2011)

Took my first hallucinogen at 19. Had been smoking pot for a year, but that wasn't near enough to prepare me for the ego shattering effects of 4 hits of LSD-25.
It's kind of a long story. So I won't tell it here.

But I ended up tripping for about 12 hours, and was still having flashbacks for the next 3 days, where I would be doing normal activities and all of a sudden i was tripping again for about 5 minutes straight.

The next 3 weeks was the most relaxing time of my life. I felt like a buddha. Everything was beautiful to me, and I completely understood everyone around me to an incredibly intimate level. It was amazing.

However it didn't last...the first alcohol i consumed after this, triggered a crazy feeling of tripping again and I began experiencing panic attacks for the next 6 months.
I thought I was schizo or something for a while.
That was the hardest time in my life, I was a sophmore in college, and was trying to do my best while suffering these psychological anomalies. At one point, I was pondering suicide daily, I felt as if I was broke.

During the interim of all of this I tried shrooms the first time and had an incredible trip, I was completely floored, we watched pink floyd the wall, and let me tell you, that was a trip!

I started calming down slowly after that, and did shrooms 5 more times.

Fast forward.

Now i've done DMT and Salvia as well. And don't even need psychedelics to trip anymore.
I can smoke weed, or breathe deeply and enter a state of samadhi or the breathless state.

Everything looks like fields, or illustrations when I do this.

That's basic rundown on my tripping experience, now I have individual stories for each trip, but it'd take too long to type, so I won't right now.


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2011)

The most spiritual I've ever felt was on opiates and mescaline at the same time.  My body connecting to the molecules of the air(I realized we are like fish in the sea, air is like water, fluid dynamics, at one point I even moved my arms like I was swimming as I walked) and the air was connected to everything else, I felt the life energy of the trees and the grass coursing through me, I felt the weight of the sky, the sun's photons tapping my skin...then I picked up a handful of sand and my vision magnified and I saw that none of the grains actually touched, I don't know if it was a hallucination because my mind knew that on an atomic scale they weren't touching, or if the outer edges of the grains were just too transparent for me to see, but in that moment I had microscopic vision.  Later in that trip I saw people as skeletons, I told one lady I could see her skull, but I could see their souls like firelight in their eyes piloting the vessels of their bodies... death was just us pilots leaving the vessel for where ever and did it matter as long as the soul was set free?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 25, 2011)

maniclion said:


> The most spiritual I've ever felt was on opiates and mescaline at the same time.  My body connecting to the molecules of the air(I realized we are like fish in the sea, air is like water, fluid dynamics, at one point I even moved my arms like I was swimming as I walked) and the air was connected to everything else, I felt the life energy of the trees and the grass coursing through me, I felt the weight of the sky, the sun's photons tapping my skin...then I picked up a handful of sand and my vision magnified and I saw that none of the grains actually touched, I don't know if it was a hallucination because my mind knew that on an atomic scale they weren't touching, or if the outer edges of the grains were just too transparent for me to see, but in that moment I had microscopic vision.  Later in that trip I saw people as skeletons, I told one lady I could see her skull, but I could see their souls like firelight in their eyes piloting the vessels of their bodies... death was just us pilots leaving the vessel for where ever and did it matter as long as the soul was set free?



I know what you mean by microscopic vision, sometimes this happens to me where what i'm seeing seems to zoom in. Or like instead of looking out, i realized i'm really just pulling my own image map closer for speculation.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 25, 2011)

Quite a few times in my earlier years..had some good times also some really bad trips but it always was due to the people around me...but by far my doc is ketamine mdma combo..I figured out the meaning of life on those two but forgot what I figured out when 8 came back out....to bad now you can't get the old fort dodge 10mls because I would love to kick back and unwind from time to time


----------



## independent (May 25, 2011)

My first and last mushroom trip was interesting to say the least, I took a little too much though.  I had some amazing lsd trips, my last one was spring break at Lake Havasu in 1992. I wanted to have sex so bad while blazing but just didnt find anyone to hook up with. I think sex would be surreal on lsd.


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 25, 2011)

Me and my wife/ girlfriend at the time banged a couple times on lsd and shrooms..it was ok but very hard to stay in the moment when so much other cool shit was goin on around us...I did find that you do pretty freaky twisted shit while banging on lsd /shrooms


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

I have done many psycadellics in my youth (50 now)  Shrooms, mescaline,  Acid...

One of the coolest trips I was sittin on the beach in Virginia beach VA.  Some people had built a huge sand sculpture city and we tripped on that for a while.  Then before sunrise we sat near the water.  The shore there is not very steep.  As we watched the gently waves come in and out, after a while  it felt like we were riding on a magic carpet of the waves and moving in and out with the ocean.  we walked home and saw bees in a flowery bush and were able to close our hands around the flower and leave a hole oppen and the bees would crawl out of our hands and fly away. 

On of my favorite tripping quotes.. " I was driving in my car and I was creating everything I saw in front of me as I saw it,  then I hit a tree that I did not create"  
 unknown  

Shrooms make me laugh so hard my stomach and cheek muscles usually hurt the next day


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Took my first hallucinogen at 19. Had been smoking pot for a year, but that wasn't near enough to prepare me for the ego shattering effects of 4 hits of LSD-25.
> It's kind of a long story. So I won't tell it here.
> 
> But I ended up tripping for about 12 hours, and was still having flashbacks for the next 3 days, where I would be doing normal activities and all of a sudden i was tripping again for about 5 minutes straight.
> ...


 

salvia is a trip too forgot about that stuff Short and intense!


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 25, 2011)

Salvia is intense...


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2011)

I remember the first time I tripped(4 potent little blotters of rainbow acid) I looked in a mirror and my pupils were so large I had a psychotic thought that these drugs awaken a dormant alien gene in our bodies.  I really thought this and our eyes were trying to morph to alien eyes and these sudden realizations were instinctual memories of the more advanced being within.  I went and slumped onto the couch with a huge smile on my face and thought "With these Alien eyes.." thoughts.  Then I saw my friends cough medicine and I thought "That's why we get attacked by so many diseases we have alien genetic material in our body and the earths micro-organisms see it as a completely foreign invader.  I tripped on this thought for what I thought was a whole day, then I looked at the clock and only an hour and a half had past......the approach of storm clouds had tricked my mind into thinking evening was coming.  

You get so absorbed in a thought like a savant who isn't distracted by any other stimuli than their main focus, thats why scientists and others have breakthroughs on small doses....


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I know what you mean by microscopic vision, sometimes this happens to me where what i'm seeing seems to zoom in. Or like instead of looking out, i realized i'm really just pulling my own image map closer for speculation.



I often see what looks to be cells under a microscope when I trip. I thought I was the only one until now.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 26, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> you should have vid taped it



We did however I didn't know it at the time. The drive home felt as though it took about 1.5 hours yet is was only a 17 minute drive. I'd convinced my friend that we had already crashed and died and that we were both just ghosts passing through to the otherside. I had to stop it though as I was starting to believe it myself.

The rest of the night was complete lunacy although we knew exactly what we were saying at the time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 27, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I often see what looks to be cells under a microscope when I trip. I thought I was the only one until now.



Yea dude what the eff is up with that.
It's pretty crazy.


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> We did however I didn't know it at the time. The drive home felt as though it took about 1.5 hours yet is was only a 17 minute drive. I'd convinced my friend that we had already crashed and died and that we were both just ghosts passing through to the otherside. I had to stop it though as I was starting to believe it myself.
> 
> The rest of the night was complete lunacy although we knew exactly what we were saying at the time.


Me and 2 friends were walking to the beach on acid when a delivery truck started backing up BEEP-BEEP-BEEP and me and Jodi told our other friend he was really in a hospital bed in a coma dreaming he was with us and that he needed to WAKE UP....the look on his face was priceless you could just see him running through it in his mind that he really might be in a dream.  Then I punched him in the arm to snap him out before a bad trip started.  

But then I remembered the time I was dreaming that I was trying to de-fuse a bomb, the beeping was so loud and then I woke up in a panicked sweat to realize my alarm clock was going off, so now I was starting to dwell on the what if I'm dreaming trip and closed my eyes and when I opened them everything was normal the beeping sound wasn't stuck in my head at the same volume anymore it was fading as we got further and the sun was warm when I stepped into it out of the shade...little test I use when I go into lucid dreaming states....


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I often see what looks to be cells under a microscope when I trip. I thought I was the only one until now.


I've seen that phenomenon since I was a child, like plankton floating across your vision or actual blood cell shapes.  In 4th grade me and my friend Jordan both discussed that many times, we even used to talk about what if we could shrink down and become one.  I notice a lot of them swirling around if I start daydreaming while staring into the white space of my monitor.

Later with aid of the Info superhighway I found that this is a common occurrence explained as floaters or entopic phenomena....

While tripping your pupils are so wide open you are going to notice them even more....


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I often see what looks to be cells under a microscope when I trip. I thought I was the only one until now.





myCATpowerlifts said:


> Yea dude what the eff is up with that.
> It's pretty crazy.




Im tripping pretty hard at the moment and I've got no idea what you guys mean by this...

By the way, Ive never tripped alone and this is great.... first peaceful trip Ive had. Might kick back and listen to some tunes from some of the greats I think.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Im tripping pretty hard at the moment and I've got no idea what you guys mean by this...
> 
> By the way, Ive never tripped alone and this is great.... first peaceful trip Ive had. Might kick back and listen to some tunes from some of the greats I think.



Shroom trips are best when spent alone. You can explore your mind without outside distraction. I nearly always find something inside that I didn't know was there.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I've seen that phenomenon since I was a child, like plankton floating across your vision or actual blood cell shapes.  In 4th grade me and my friend Jordan both discussed that many times, we even used to talk about what if we could shrink down and become one.  I notice a lot of them swirling around if I start daydreaming while staring into the white space of my monitor.
> 
> Later with aid of the Info superhighway I found that this is a common occurrence explained as floaters or entopic phenomena....
> 
> While tripping your pupils are so wide open you are going to notice them even more....



I haver floaters too. But that's not what I or Kelju were describing here.

We're talking microscopic vision.

Like imagine looking at something until it pops out at you in much greater detail. Like HD vision.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I haver floaters too. But that's not what I or Kelju were describing here.
> 
> We're talking microscopic vision.
> 
> Like imagine looking at something until it pops out at you in much greater detail. Like HD vision.



I know I was the first one to mention seeing things in microscopic detail, but seeing cell like structures sounds like floaters.  

I have stared through stuff while tripping and it seemed like I could see the vibrations of the atoms buzzing around....


Have you ever gone to take a shit while tripping, felt like you took a massive dump and when you wipe you realize the paper is clean and there is nothing in the toilet.  You sit there like, did I fart and it felt like I took a shit?  Did hiney trolls steal my poo what the fuck is going on here....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you guys have to chew gum when you're tripping, I don't know why but I always get an urge to chew gum I think it calms me down....


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Tripped shrooms a handful of times. Acid always invoked the spiritual type thing in me. Shrooms were much more managable and body-highish. I prefer the shrooms as my first acid trip was a little too intense for me. I do believe my out has been changed because of it though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I know I was the first one to mention seeing things in microscopic detail, but seeing cell like structures sounds like floaters.
> 
> I have stared through stuff while tripping and it seemed like I could see the vibrations of the atoms buzzing around....
> 
> ...



Well for me, the best example was when i was in the shower.

On my shower curtain, you can see little drops of water right?
Well If i stared at them long enough, they would zoom in and be like right in my face, as if in 3-D. and be perfectly clear. It's like my vision switched to seeing what I expected to see rather than what was in the environment.


----------



## sityslicker (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive done shrooms one time and it was a cool experience after you get over that nausea feeling. You still have some control of over your senses and your hallucinations.

I've also tried lsd 4-5x. the last time being 3 hits. And that was the most intense shit ever. Felt like i was on a salvia high for 12 hrs straight. I was so fucked up that I thought my milk was floating on top of my cereal. Come to find out the milk I pour on the cereal was semi frozen lol. It was one craziest things I've ever experienced.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2011)

Try being on 4 hits of powerful acid while on a Navy base.  I went to the chow hall and there were Captains and Admirals all over the place.  I was fighting holding back nervous laughter and then my friend had an over baked chicken wing on his plate and it kept looking like it was flapping so I burst into giddy laughter.  Then I started trying to make my 3 other friends laugh and they were getting mad and paranoid....  My friends had to drag me out, but I doubt anyone suspected anything more than just drunken sailors


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2011)

sityslicker said:


> Ive done shrooms one time and it was a cool experience after you get over that nausea feeling. You still have some control of over your senses and your hallucinations.
> 
> I've also tried lsd 4-5x. the last time being 3 hits. And that was the most intense shit ever. Felt like i was on a salvia high for 12 hrs straight. I was so fucked up that I thought my milk was floating on top of my cereal. Come to find out the milk I pour on the cereal was semi frozen lol. It was one craziest things I've ever experienced.



The harder I puke the harder I trip. Shitting is also pretty awesome. Taking a dumb on shrooms was the most spiritual thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2011)

I never puked from shrooms not even mescaline. I got stomach cramps so bad from mescaline once that I was laying in a fetal position for an hour on the bathroom floor watching the wood grain on the cabinets slowly start to flow like a river, and I felt the tiles on the floor cool against my body were like liquid( both purely synesthesia the toilet had a slow trickle sound that my mind was confusing for my sense of sight and touch)


----------



## crzyn8 (Jun 14, 2011)

if you want an extremely intense experience that will be shorter in duration but far stronger as far as overall intensity and visuals,   powder your fungi add it to just enough fesh lemon juice to cover it and let it soak 10 minutes  then dump it in a glass of orange juice and drink up  itll hit u in less than 10 minutes   the first time take half your normal dose u will b amazed hoew much stronger it is


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Id never been mushie hunting until two nights ago. I've been asking a guy to take me out and teach me how to identify the good ones from the poisonous ones and we hit the forrest at 9:30pm on a cold and bright starry night. 

After about 2 hours of picking using nothing but torches we got back to my truck and he pulled out a bag of dried shrooms and asked if I wanted any. I thought that tripping out in the forrest with nothing but a torch in sub zero temperature was a recipe for disaster so I gladly ate ten dried shrooms. 

We headed off into the thick forrest and within about 40 minutes I was completely lost and disorientated. After taking some time off searching for these illusive mushrooms I took a look around and it looked and felt as though I was being consumed by nature itself. We then started to munch away at the fresh shrooms that we had picked and it didn't take long to intensify the euphoria. 

The flora was surrounding me as if it was trying to block any escape and when I looked up to the stars the tall pine trees seemed to arch over me aswell. 

We got completely lost in this thick bushland and I wasn't bothered by this at all. I just accepted the fact that I'd be searching all night until the sun came up and then I could go looking for my truck again.

After a while it felt as though I was searching for Smurfs and the harder I tripped the less mushies we found. Sometimes we'd put the bag of shrooms down and thoroughly search the area only to realise that we'd lost our mushie collection and then had to search for the bag again.

Somehow we found a road which led us back to my truck and we made it home at 5:00am. I didn't make it to work that day lol. What an awesome night.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Id never been mushie hunting until two nights ago. I've been asking a guy to take me out and teach me how to identify the good ones from the poisonous ones and we hit the forrest at 9:30pm on a cold and bright starry night.
> 
> After about 2 hours of picking using nothing but torches we got back to my truck and he pulled out a bag of dried shrooms and asked if I wanted any. I thought that tripping out in the forrest with nothing but a torch in sub zero temperature was a recipe for disaster so I gladly ate ten dried shrooms.
> 
> ...



Damn that sounds awesome!

Any intellectual insights? or emotional?


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> We did however I didn't know it at the time. The drive home felt as though it took about 1.5 hours yet is was only a 17 minute drive. I'd convinced my friend that we had already crashed and died and that we were both just ghosts passing through to the otherside. I had to stop it though as I was starting to believe it myself.
> 
> The rest of the night was complete lunacy although we knew exactly what we were saying at the time.



Reminds me of a time I was taking a drive home from a buddy's. We heavily partook in herbal therapy before I left. 

I was driving down a road that I have driven probably more than any other road. It was around 1:00 am. However, I started not recognizing what was around me. I didn't know where the fuck I was. I started to panic a little. I then realized I was on the right road. But, if I allowed myself to zone out and let go, it was like I was in another world again. I went between these two states several times, I developed command over the feeling. It was pretty incredible. 

The cool thing about drugs, is they let you see things from a whole new, often unknown, perspective. I started viewing my surroundings on that familiar road in a way I have never done before. It literally was like seeing it for the first time.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember laying in back of my friends truck on our way to the beach, but first he wanted to toss out his Christmas tree.  I'd taken several hits of cid and was chilling listening to some Portishead with this tree on top of me, all alone in the bed of the truck while everyone else sat in the cab.  I was hallucinating hard, little voodoo glow skulls swirling around over my head and the tree came alive and everytime we hit a bump it would chuckle and jiggle, then everything fell into sync to the music, the clack of the tires hitting the separations in the highway, the light poles in my periphery, the jiggling of the tree and I was like "AHHHH YEAH, this is why we take these drugs, to get back in sync with the universe...."


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 16, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Damn that sounds awesome!
> 
> Any intellectual insights? or emotional?




It was an awesome experience and I did feel completely connected to the environment. I was lost in this thick and seemingly endless forrest and I enjoyed every minute of it. 
I did get a full understanding of what Bill Hicks meant when he stated that "Today a young man on acid realized that matter is merely energy  condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness  experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life  is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves."
Its one thing to understand this concept, but to "feel" it too is amazing.

We cannot be seperate from "God" or nature and everything is made of the same material. If we break this material down to the atomic level it's not even there. I'm considering that consciousness itself maybe a fundamental law of this Universe just as gravity and matter is but I'm studying with an open mind.


----------



## LAM (Jun 16, 2011)

'Magic Mushrooms' Could Treat Depression & Addiction - Yahoo! News


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> It was an awesome experience and I did feel completely connected to the environment. I was lost in this thick and seemingly endless forrest and I enjoyed every minute of it.
> I did get a full understanding of what Bill Hicks meant when he stated that "Today a young man on acid realized that matter is merely energy  condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness  experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life  is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves."
> Its one thing to understand this concept, but to "feel" it too is amazing.
> 
> We cannot be seperate from "God" or nature and everything is made of the same material. If we break this material down to the atomic level it's not even there. I'm considering that consciousness itself maybe a fundamental law of this Universe just as gravity and matter is but I'm studying with an open mind.



Sweet dude.

Exactly how I have felt before...

Which led me to one of my theories.
"Stuff" is only created when we look for it.

Atoms are an example. Deep space is another.

Not high enough to expound on this.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2011)

LAM said:


> 'Magic Mushrooms' Could Treat Depression & Addiction - Yahoo! News



Super badass!!! It won't be too many more years...

I haven't had any in over a year...I'm beginning to long for a trip.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Sweet dude.
> 
> Exactly how I have felt before...
> 
> ...



I was stoned once while watching a show about the big bang, string and M-theories and I thought what if anyone of them could be correct just by which one is adopted into the greater collective conscious....  Like the universe is moldable all it needs is a great power of will to make it form to the zeitgeist "spirit of the time"


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 18, 2011)

It there anybody here who believes or even considers that taking psilocybin or LSD enables you to unlock the door for your consciousness to enter the spiritual realm? 

I ask this as I spoke with a friend 3 years ago regarding drugs, creation, evolution, God, consciousness and he told me that he had never done drugs and that he practises a very disiplined form of meditation which will eventually enable him to enter the spiritual realm without the need to take hallucinogenic drugs. (Countless tribes and cultures throughout history have also been convinced of these mushroom to be sacred due to their enlightening capabilities)

He added that people take LSD and psilocybin mushrooms and think they are high on the drug yet in actual fact they have entered the spiritual realm which leaves them vulnerable to dark forces entering their soul therefore they are treading on dangerous ground. After three years of anticipation I finally tripped with him yesterday and he has changed his tune from admitting he was against drugs for most of his life due to misinformation from the government and society's opinion [which is due to government propaganda] to now wanting to give these mushrooms to both his wife and 20 year old daughter to experience for themselves however he will never trip again as he stated that it has a negative effect on his body energy and hinders his ability to meditate. He simply wanted to try shrooms at least once in his life before completely awakening his 3rd eye through means of meditation.

I know of a quite a few people who have taken LSD and shrooms and it really fcked them up for some time afterwards (though this figure is small in comparison to the people I know who recovered fine). One friend who was once very mellow spiralled out of control and when I heard somebody tell me that we was a crazy asshole I didn't believe it until I met him again and witnessed it for myself. I even said to my friend that something had changed from within him and he looked as though he was now possessed. His eyes especially looked evil completely different to how they once appeared.

Another friend took a trip and as a result he spent a 6 month holiday in the mental assylum and another went missing, lost his new dirt bike and the police found him completely naked on a freeway five days later.

I argued that the effect on the mind was due to the drug altering brain activity and it had nothing at all to do with spiritual realms.
Bill Hicks along with many more intelligent people all claim/ed the same thing and I'd like to hear from anybody else who has something to add to this.

Science admits that it has no idea what consciousness is as it cannot be measured, weighed, tested or analyzed in any way. Science also has shown us that if we break down what appears to be solid matter it is made up of atoms which are 99.99999% empty space consisting of particles that are also nothing but empty space. These particles are simultaneously everywhere within the atom and it's only when they are observed by a conscious being that they appear in a particular place at one time.

The implications for this are absurd and when trying to fit this into the current scientific model it simply doesn't work. It seems that everything we witness in the material world is nothing more than an illusion manifested by our minds. The body is not matter as matter does not exist at the atomic level therefore we are left with nothing but consciousness itself. The fact that we are conscious beings would probably be the only thing that we cannot doubt.

"If quantum mechanics were correct then the world would be crazy." ~ Albert Einstein


----------



## LAM (Jun 18, 2011)

out of dozens of friends only 2 that I know of had bad trips.  one guy just couldn't handle the shrooms and another took a whole bunch of liquid at a pish concert and freaked out. apparently he had been molested when he was younger and did not recall the events until that trip.

I would be interested in seeing some MRI scans of the brain of one on and off a heavy hallucinogen.  I would bet the bank that neural output is significantly increased when on such compounds.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 18, 2011)

LAM said:


> out of dozens of friends only 2 that I know of had bad trips.  one guy just couldn't handle the shrooms and another took a whole bunch of liquid at a pish concert and freaked out. apparently he had been molested when he was younger and did not recall the events until that trip.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing some MRI scans of the brain of one on and off a heavy hallucinogen.  I would bet the bank that neural output is significantly increased when on such compounds.



I haven't come across such a video yet however I did watch this some time and found it to be quite interesting. Scientists scan the brains of Tibetan monks while in deep mediation and the results are fasinating.






YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (Jun 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I haven't come across such a video yet however I did watch this some time and found it to be quite interesting. Scientists scan the brains of Tibetan monks while in deep mediation and the results are fasinating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad they are working on something that might benefit people sometime in the future. At the same time it also concerns me because those whoever sponsor (government or corporations) these scientists might use it to control people. When you can control peoples' mind, you can also control people.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> It there anybody here who believes or even considers that taking psilocybin or LSD enables you to unlock the door for your consciousness to enter the spiritual realm?
> 
> I ask this as I spoke with a friend 3 years ago regarding drugs, creation, evolution, God, consciousness and he told me that he had never done drugs and that he practises a very disiplined form of meditation which will eventually enable him to enter the spiritual realm without the need to take hallucinogenic drugs. (Countless tribes and cultures throughout history have also been convinced of these mushroom to be sacred due to their enlightening capabilities)
> 
> ...




Is the spiritual realm any different than "this realm".
I'm not so sure.

I think spirituality is overrated. I think it's a vague term used to describe feelings people have as yet to understand and explore within themselves.

Infinite = finite


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

LAM said:


> out of dozens of friends only 2 that I know of had bad trips.  one guy just couldn't handle the shrooms and another took a whole bunch of liquid at a pish concert and freaked out. apparently he had been molested when he was younger and did not recall the events until that trip.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing some MRI scans of the brain of one on and off a heavy hallucinogen.  I would bet the bank that neural output is significantly increased when on such compounds.



The more indoctrinated a person is into the socioeconomic american system, the harder it will be to accept the realizations psychedelics have to offer.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> The more indoctrinated a person is into the socioeconomic american system, the harder it will be to accept the realizations psychedelics have to offer.




Can you elaborate on what you mean by this, myCat?  I understand the concept of what you are saying however I'm not sure exactly how it relates to  LAM's comment.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 26, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Taking a dumb on shrooms was the most spiritual thing that has ever happened to me.



I suggest you take some moar next time. I ate fifty shrooms last night and my 3rd eye was well and truly squeegied quite clean. 

I realised that there's a whole lot more to you than a complex arrangement of atoms.


----------



## strength is pain (Jun 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm just coming off the end on one as I write this and the experience was positively amazing. I haven't tripped for 14 years and this was different to my previous mushroom trip in which I took _way_ too much due to a lack of information available to me at the time. It was also different to every LSD trip I've ever had.
> 
> I have some left over and I plan to create what I would consider to be the perfect environment for such an experience.
> 
> ...



shrooms are great! I recently had a fair few (probly a couple to many) and got absolutely fucked up! was awesome. 

My mates boring house turned into a theme park! Was quite interesting as i had a deep and meaningfull conversation with the dishwasher which i have never done before.

some ppl believe they open the gate to the spiritual world, but personally i think they have lost there marbles


----------

